# [SOLVED] MS Word, Text appearing twice, duplicated of each other



## huolle (May 12, 2013)

Hi, 

I am having trouble with a Word document I am writing.

At one point in the document there is a line that automatically duplicates whatever that is written and pastes it on the line below.

When I delete the content of the line (the duplicate is automatically deleted as well) the line below jumps up and becomes duplicated.

When I select the text, the duplicate is as well selected, see picture below.

http://i.imgur.com/ooLJazk.png

How do I get rid of this?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MS Word, Text appearing twice, duplicated of each other*

This may just be a display driver issue. Is the printout affected? If not, that confirms that it is a display driver issue, in which case, check the maker's website for an updated driver. Otherwise, the document may be corrupt. Corrupt documents can often be 'repaired' by inserting a new, empty, paragraph at the very end, copying everything except that new paragraph to a new document based on the same template, closing the old document and saving the new one over it.


----------



## huolle (May 12, 2013)

*Re: MS Word, Text appearing twice, duplicated of each other*

Thank you for yours response.
I contacted Microsoft and apparently it was a bug in the software. After a hotfix the display error disappeared.


----------



## sintecom (Oct 24, 2014)

I have the same annoying problem, with MS Word 2013... Is there an hotfix or do you have any suggestions on how to solve it?


----------



## huolle (May 12, 2013)

Hey, 

If i remember correctly, this one solved it: support2.microsoft.com/kb/2889954

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## sintecom (Oct 24, 2014)

I will try asap... Thank you very much!


----------



## sintecom (Oct 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, that file is not the right one for my version of the software, Office 2013 Standard ITA...


----------

